

Poll HN: Is TechCrunch Doomed?   - philco

Jason Kincaid, Sarah Lucy, the list goes on. Is TechCrunch over?
======
rvcamo
Realistically.....yes. There are so many new tech blogs popping up everyday,
one of them is going to nail content and insight; but at this point TechCrunch
is a sinking ship. Even Mashable has been extremely flakey with content
lately. It's all "oh check out this meme" or "top ten comments this week";
there's no real value or insight. It seems like Mashable keeps hiring these
flakey interns who have no idea how to write insightful content. TechCrunch on
the other hand has been trying out multiple writers every weekend with guest
posts. Some of them are really well written, others are not so hot.

------
benologist
Yes, AOL will turn it into another pointless blog like Engadget where all the
news is just 2nd or 3rd hand link-bait stuffed with SEO-bait.

No, because the authors are smart enough to realize The AOL Way of journalism
doesn't have to be a one-time payment so they're setting up new sites for AOL
to buy. Those blogs will carry the TC torch until they return to AOL.

------
staunch
It will lose its status as the "paper of record" for Silicon Valley. It won't
actually die for a long time.

------
pestaa
My previous employer insisted that I read every single article on TechCrunch.
I could not possibly imagine better ways to bore myself. Avoiding it ever
since (both of them, actually.)

------
jordhy
No. The brand is pretty strong and AOL will bring more traffic to the site.
However, I think the profile of the average reader will change significantly.

------
hodder
In what sense? Will news quality go down? I think it already has. Will ad
revenue follow? I'm not so sure.

------
philco
No. They'll find a way to keep their readers engaged.

------
philco
Yes - TechCrunch is over.

